# The Distro Request Thread



## FatBeing (Jul 27, 2006)

This sticky is for those who want a distro but don't have the bandwidth/time/patience/will to download it, and want to mooch off those who do. Make your requests thus:

City: [goes here]
Distro Needed: [goes here, and mention either x64 or x86]

If you can fulfill a request, please reply to it *via PM ONLY.* This way, the thread remains clean and will only contain requests. Any posts to the tune of "Hey I have this distro, you want?" will be deleted and the member will spend one week as a Miserable User (experiencing mysterious 'errors' and downtimes). 

More importantly, DO NOT disclose personal details like your home address and/or phone numbers in this thread - use the PM system for that. 

It's only fair that you 'pay' the person who gave you the distro with the necessary blank CDs/DVDs (and a rep point for helping you out, even). 

Anyone stupid enough to try to selling a distro CD/DVD will be banned from this forum.

In other news:
Get Ubuntu CDs from *shipit.ubuntu.com

Get CDs/DVDs for other distros from *free.thelinuxstore.ca (and donate to them if you can, too)


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 27, 2006)

I m first to request

City:-NANITAL(Uttranchal)
Distro Needed:-Fedora 5 32 x86
Media: CD


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

thx fatbeing..  
CITY- mumbai (sub)
DISTRO- FC5 x86 32 bit.(dvd)
i can provide u with discs.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank You fatbeing.

City :- Sangli (Maharashtra).
Distribution :- Knoppix 5.0.1, x86, 32 bit.
Media :- DVD or CD.

I will provide the money for the disks and postage if someone tells me how to send the money to you. Also P.M. me before sending the disks telling me the postage + CD/DVD cost.

Aditya.


----------



## champ_rock (Jul 28, 2006)

City :- Delhi (north).
Distribution :- Knoppix 5.0.1, x86, 32 bit.
Media :- DVD or CD.

i can meet u at some central point like cp or anywhere..


----------



## arunks (Jul 28, 2006)

city: patiala (punjab)
distro: fedora core 6 64 bit
cd or dvd


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@desmataks.... wen did fc6 release.... lol

Read the thread rules!! Don't post anything besides request for distro!
This post is left simply as an example for others!
-tuxfan


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 28, 2006)

city   : agra or delhi
distro : fedora core 5, x86 
media : cd or dvd.
just need it .can provide with some exchange or so.
pm please.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 29, 2006)

@fat,u finally did it!!!gr8.
city:margao(goa)
distro:ubuntu(dapper drake/v6.06) and fedora core 5
media:cd or dvd


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 29, 2006)

City: Kapurthala, Punjab [144601]
Distro Needed: Ubuntu 6.06 DD 
Media: CD

Thanks


----------



## arunks (Jul 30, 2006)

@pathiks

fedora 6 beta is available on their site and its full version will be out in september.

city: patiala
distro: mandrake dvd


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 7, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> City: Kapurthala, Punjab [144601]
> Distro Needed: Ubuntu 6.06 DD
> Media: CD
> 
> Thanks


Get Ubuntu CDs from *shipit.ubuntu.com


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2006)

Really needed this thread!
City:Ballarpur,Chandrapur distt.,Mah
Distrao Needed:Red Hat, Mandrake Move, Basilisk, Ubuntu 6.06.


----------



## techmax (Aug 7, 2006)

this thread was seriously needed
CITY:Allahabad
Distro:knoppix 5.0.1 32 x86 ,FC5

ready to pay for media.....


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm in need of Suse 10.1, Can't download

City : Kapurthala
Distra: Suse 10.1
Media : CD or DVD

I'm ready to pay ...


----------



## Ravirdv (Aug 9, 2006)

City:-Amreli(Gujarat)
Distro Needed:-Fedora 5  x86, Slackware (I cant find this one anywhere near my city), SUSE 10.1
Media: CD or DVD


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 9, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Get CDs/DVDs for other distros from *free.thelinuxstore.ca (and donate to them if you can, too)



No point in ordering, they still ask for donation. I ordered a month back and they still not have shipped the same.


----------



## geekgod (Aug 14, 2006)

city : kolkata

umm..i need any/all of the following in descending order..
suse 10.1 x86_64
suse 10.1 x86(cd will be better)
fedora core 5 64 bit
Ubuntu 6.06 LTS(dvd if possible)

thank you...


----------



## saud_khan (Aug 15, 2006)

city: thane,mumbai

Suse 10.1 x86_64
ubuntu 6.06 x86_64

cds or dvd will do.............thanx!!!


----------



## screechingcat (Aug 16, 2006)

City : Chennai
Distro : OpenSuSE 10.1 x86
Media : (cd or dvd)


----------



## sourav123 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all.

I need the following distro(s). I am ready to pay the media cost (cd/dvd).

City: Bangalore

Distro needed: Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu (Latest Version)

Regards,
Sourav


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 20, 2006)

i have ubuntu 6.06 & 5.10 cd in jaipur and anyone can take it for *free*


----------



## mak1012 (Aug 28, 2006)

city : mumbai
distro : FC 5 or 6 (if its realsd)
media :cd
thanx


----------



## chesss (Sep 2, 2006)

City : Delhi
Distro: mempis 
2nd distro: and/or fedora latest version for x86 .

cds only plz. Would pay for cd & courier service.

To administrator: Allow/encourage ppl to edit their posts to reflect if their requests have been taken care of. For example I have no Idea if the guy who wants kubuntu has got a response yet. Second does it really matter which city a peronis in. I can send a single cd for Rs25 anywhere in India.


----------



## sam_1710 (Sep 2, 2006)

city : BANGALORE
distro : OpenSuSE 10.1 x86
media : DVD

expecting PMs...
Thank you...


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Sep 10, 2006)

city:Bangalore
distro:suse(the latest one)


----------



## GeekyBoy (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like *free.thelinuxstore.ca has stopped taking requests for free linux distros in the meantime


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> City : Delhi
> Distro: mempis
> 2nd distro: and/or fedora latest version for x86 .
> 
> ...


well i have fc5 cd's right now!
send me a pm is u want


----------



## Hamerins (Sep 13, 2006)

Can any one send me a copy of fedora 5 2nd CD (32 Bit)
ready to pay for it

my email Id sreeju@gmail.com

City : Palakkad ,Kerala


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2006)

Hamerins said:
			
		

> Can any one send me a copy of fedora 5 2nd CD (32 Bit)
> ready to pay for it
> 
> my email Id sreeju@gmail.com
> ...


send me a blank media & self addresed packet & stamped in which i will give u cd's.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 30, 2006)

I want SuSE Linux 10.1 with XGL and Compiz enabled, and on DVD or DVD images, not CD images


----------



## romeo_8693 (Oct 7, 2006)

ubuntu 6.06 lts 9 copies available!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 8, 2006)

Town:Muvattupuzha,40Km east of Ernakulam/kochin City and 55Kms north west of Kottayam town,Kerala
Distros:debian etch(netinstall),ubuntu dapper cd's,edgy eft when it'll be released,debian Sarge 3.1,slackware 10 many other distros too...
anybody can come to my home with blankcd's write and go for FREE.pls pm me to get more info.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi tuxfan's 
I have 
* Ubuntu 6.06  -1 cd,
RHEL ES 4 -4 cds,
CentOS 4.4  -4cds
Fedora Core 5 & 6-Dvd.
Sun Solaris 10*

I stay in Mumbai.If anyone want any distro available at me just pm me.


----------



## kadal27 (Oct 15, 2006)

Latest FC 32 X86 DVD
I am at Trichy, Tamil Nadu
I can provide media


----------



## ashu_dps (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Frnds,

 I havent ever tried Linux(one reason: I have original Windows) i just want some good distros. If any one of you can help me in this

Location : Delhi
Distro    : Suse 10.1 or any gud one to start with

I wl bear any expense encurred by you.

Thanks


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 27, 2006)

city : BANGALORE
distro : FC6 - x86
media : DVD


----------



## antoniobc (Oct 28, 2006)

City: Margao /Goa
Distro Needed: Mandriva 2007 x64


----------



## MysticHalo (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow ! Great job Fatbeing

DISTRO NEEDED: Xandros 4 Home Edition (with serial if possible ) x86
LOCATION: Navi Mumbai
MEDIA:Any

Thx


----------



## hellknight (Nov 2, 2006)

I need SuSE 10.1 or Fedora Core 6


----------



## hellknight (Nov 5, 2006)

For the first time i'm using Ubuntu to surf the internet. Thanks to the digit forum, esp. SARIQ. So i would like to request SuSE 10.1 or Ubuntu 6.10


----------



## jithudigitised (Nov 5, 2006)

city : trivandrum
distro : fedora core 6 32bit X86 
media : DVD

expecting PMs...
Thank you...


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

city:hyderabad
fedora core 5 or 6
media: DVD or CD
do i have to pay for this


----------



## vinutux (Nov 5, 2006)

city:TRISSUR(Kerela)
DISRO-UBUNTU 6.10 (DVD possible)

.................................


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 6, 2006)

i'm having some old and new Linux distros...if anyone want (Delhi only)
reply back !!
*mandirva2006 (cd's) (send )
ubuntu 6.06 (cd), 5.10(cd)
freebsd 6.1 cd (send it)
pclinuxos bigdaddy 0.93 (cd) (send it)
Debian 3.1rc2 (cds)
Suse 9.1 personal Edition(digit dvd )
fedora core 4 (chip dvd)
Parallel knoppix, cluster knoppix tablix (pcquest dvd) 
Xandros (version 3 circulation edition) (chip dvd)
gentoo linux 4.2 (chip dvd)
Freebsd (digit dvd)
ubuntu 5.04 (digit dvd)
vector linux 4.3 (chip dvd)
ark linux 2005 (chip dvd) -2 dvds im having
damn small linux (chip dvd)
sun solaris (5 cds)* (send)
*
i'm having some more collections of dvd...quite old..so didn't post that*

*all these cds/dvds are collected from the magazines i buy every month, cds/dvds are in very good conditions..*

*and lastly..i will only send cds/dvds in Delhi..as i don't need any expense from u guys..so if u like any of the stuff above..i would be grateful to help u !!*

*
PS : as soon as i will send any cds/dvds ,i will remove the list of distro i don't have !!*


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 7, 2006)

Place: Cochin

Distro Needed: FC 6 and Kubuntu 6.06 

Media: DVD preferred

I will pay for media cost and postage.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 7, 2006)

Do we have to pay?


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 8, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Do we have to pay?


to whom ur asking ? to me ?
if yes..then ans is no !


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 9, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> i'm having some old and new Linux distros...if anyone want (Delhi only)
> reply back !!
> *mandirva2006 (cd's)
> ubuntu 6.06 (cd), 5.10(cd)
> ...



can i request for two distros
if yes, then they are
sun solaris (5 cds), mandirva2006 (cd's)

live in faridabad, 
PM you the address of mine ?????????????????
(tell me the procedure to do the PM as i dont know it )


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 9, 2006)

hi all, i want:

Fedora 6 32bit DVD edition
location: Bangalore

PM me if anyone of u have... thanks in advance.


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 9, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> can i request for two distros
> if yes, then they are
> sun solaris (5 cds), mandirva2006 (cd's)
> 
> ...



replied to ur pm....give me the add ..i will courier it ..within 2 days..!!


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 10, 2006)

4 cds of Ubuntu 6.06 for PC 32 bit and 1 cd of Ubuntu 6.06 for Mac is with me. 
I can give for free in Cochin other places please send a self addressed and stamped envelope.


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 11, 2006)

City : Hyderabad
Request : FC5 and 6, on DVDs Preferably. 64 Bit Plz.
If anyone Wants Ubuntu 5.04 (x86 and 64) in Hyderbad,, glad to hand it over for free (Since I got them from the Ubuntu site for free anyways).
Also have a few more Distros,mostly from Older versions of Digit, for the ppl who missed them.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 15, 2006)

City Hyderabad.

I want Sun Solaris 10 6/06 release.
Media DVD.

Thank You


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Nov 19, 2006)

I have the following Distros -

Fedora Core 5 DVD ( x86 32bit )

Sun Solaris 10 , DVD ( x86 32bit )

SimplyMepis 6.01 DVD ( x86 32bit )

I live in Pune . Send me a self addressed package with the media
and I'll give you the Distros .

PM me for more info .


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have gnewsense(100% Free Softwares,but runs gr8) in Kochin,any one nearby areas wants it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

Am in Chennai,
Available:
Fedora Core 6 DVD - Zod
SUSE 10.1 DVD - Remastered
Ubuntu 6.10 CD - Edgy Eft


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 20, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> I have gnewsense(100% Free Softwares,but runs gr8) in Kochin,any one nearby areas wants it?



@kerala prakash: I would like to try them. ... Do you also have FC 6? I can make a copy of it.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 20, 2006)

i dont have fedora 6.btw gnewsense is 100% free,that means u dont have support for most of ur multimedia things.and its based on ubuntu too.I am in Muvattupuzha.


> A product sponsored by the Free Software Foundation, gNewSense is an Ubuntu-based Linux distribution released without any proprietary and non-free components, and several enhancements. Notably, all proprietary firmware, restricted modules and Ubuntu logos are removed, while the "Universe" repository is enabled by default and several GNU applications, such as Emacs and development libraries, as well as bsdgames and NetHack, are included in the default installation. The goal of the project is to produce a totally free (libre) Linux distribution.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 21, 2006)

City: Chandigarh
Distro: fedora core 6 (X86, 64 Bit) and Ubuntu 6.10 64 Bit
Media: DVD. CD will do too.


----------



## sgireesh (Nov 26, 2006)

City: Salem, Tamilnadu
Distro: FC 5 or FC 6. 
Medium: DVD

I can provide the DVD. Also i have the following distros. anyone in salem, contact me and get it.

Ubuntu dapper - cd and dvd
mandriva - 2006 and 2007 dvds
mandriva 2006 cd images
suse 10.1
kubuntu breezy and dapper cd
slackware 10.2
freespire
suse 5.1.7
edubuntu
knoppix 4 cd
cent os 4.4 dvd
gentoo live cd

and some other older os


----------



## Areeb Khan (Nov 29, 2006)

City: Varanasi
Distro Needed: Suse 10.1 x86 32-bit

Thanks!!!


----------



## desertwind (Nov 30, 2006)

City: Hyd
Distro Needed: Gentoo 2006.1 AMD64


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 1, 2006)

City: Shimla
Distro: fedora core 6 or 5 x86 32 bit
Media: cds


----------



## mak1012 (Dec 1, 2006)

hey guys any one from mumbai???

i want FC 6 cds.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Dec 10, 2006)

for FC6, get PC World dec '06.


----------



## kadal27 (Dec 10, 2006)

This month's PC World DVD contains images of FC6 CDs.
This month's Linux for You supplied FC 6 DVD directly installable.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 11, 2006)

even pcquest and chip have given fc 6.


----------



## amandeep2707 (Dec 11, 2006)

*City: Patna
DISTRO: UBUNTU 6.10


hi. i am aman. can anyone send me ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft)???*


----------



## Adhip007 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi 
I am From Kolkata.
I have Mandriva free 2007 x86-64 Dvd and knoppix 5.0.1 live cd.
Kolkatans If need the distro plz pm me.


----------



## jatinkompelli (Dec 13, 2006)

City:Mumbai
Distro : Opensuse 10.2 

 Any mumbai guy having opensuse 10.2, then plz give me one.


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi , I am living in south Delhi .
I have Ubuntu 5.10 ( Breezy ) , Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper)  
I need Ubuntu  6.10 (Edgy Eft ) ,Kubuntu , Knoppix , Edubuntu ( lemme try it ! )
Wanna trade ?

_ ps: even palika dosent keep linux distros , pah ! _


----------



## DukeNukem (Jan 2, 2007)

has any one here ever got a cd from "neerajvohra" which he say so????


----------



## desertwind (Jan 3, 2007)

Well,

Debian Etch Latest Weekly Build DVDs.
Hyderabad.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone have Linux Mint 2.1 " Bea" .Its supposed to be very good.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 7, 2007)

*fedora core 6*

i want fc 6 dvd
i m from thane (mumbai)
if u give me fc 6 i give u windows vista 30 day trial dvd (6000rtm) or rhel 4 orignal cd (5cd)

email me on ankits@inbox.com


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm looking for RHEL 4. if any1 have plz PM me.
place: Bangalore.
thanks


----------



## drsethi (Jan 12, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I'm looking for RHEL 4. if any1 have plz PM me.
> place: Bangalore.
> thanks


RHEL 4 is not free. You may download trial version from *www.redhat.com/rhel/details/eval/
Better option is Fedora Core6 *fedora.redhat.com/ (6 CDs)
This distro is available in various magazines also.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 12, 2007)

Or you can try CentOS which is simmilar to RHEL but its free!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 12, 2007)

i'll do RHCE cource, so i need RHEL. will fedora or CentOS will do?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 12, 2007)

CentOS will do. And I guess RHEL is free if you don't need support. And if I remember correctly, you do get a trial copy of RHEL if you're giving Red Hat's exams. Not sure though.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 13, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> i'll do RHCE cource, so i need RHEL. will fedora or CentOS will do?


 
if you join thr course with training partners you will be geting rhel ws cds.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 19, 2007)

i want suse 10.2 dvd i m from mumbai
if u have it then email me at ankits@inbox.com


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 19, 2007)

Anybody out there needs

*wiki.edubuntu.org/htdocs/edubuntu/img/e-headerlogo.png

Please Contact Me


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2007)

@shankar_ganesh
wrap the link in


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 20, 2007)

@gary4gar
Linked the image! Thanx for the tip!!


----------



## saurabhgoogle (Jan 20, 2007)

i need debian latest release dvd or all cds .
city:chandigarh
mail me at saurabhgoogle@yahoo.com


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 20, 2007)

i want suse 10.2 dvd i m from thane mumbai if u have then i give u linspire 5
__________
want suse 10.2 mumbai
i have linspire 5 rhel 4 fedora 6


----------



## Gauravchi (Jan 26, 2007)

Want Open Suse 10.2 in CDs
also want Ubuntu 6.10 in CDs
I am from Simdega - Jharkhand
Any body please help me.


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Feb 4, 2007)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> I'm in need of Suse 10.1, Can't download
> 
> City : Kapurthala
> Distra: Suse 10.1
> ...


 City : New Delhi/NOIDA
Distro: OpenSuse 10.2 32-bit, including the Add-on CD.
Media: CDs
In case you need them (or ANYONE else for that matter !), do let me know...preferably through a Private Message !!!


----------



## hellknight (Feb 7, 2007)

How about Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 7, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> How about Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft


i've got one PM me


----------



## rohus24 (Feb 19, 2007)

hi guys i want fc6 cd or dvd
plz help me 
i live in navi mumbai 
if u got 1 den plz pm me or post it here ill chech this thread often

thnxxx


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gr8 thread

Cityadar(W),Mumbai
Distro:Ubuntu 6.06
Media:CD or DVD


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2007)

I live in Boribli, Mumbai and the following are the Distors I've got on DVD:

I).  Open Suse 10.2
2). Fedora Core 6
3). Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
4). Ubuntu 6.06
5). Centos 4.4
6). Mandriva 2007
7). Knoppix 5.11
8). Sabayon

I'm currently using Open Suse 10.2 because of BERYL but I've just downloaded SABAYON yesterday which has Beryl by default. 

If anyone, who lives in mumbai, wants any of the above DVD's you can send me a Private Message.

Forgot to mention they are all for 32bit systems.


----------



## Bancho (Feb 19, 2007)

I live in Kandivli and would like to have Sabayon. Check ur pm


----------



## Sand (Feb 19, 2007)

I also live in mumbai and would like to have ubuntu6.10 please.


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't mind giving a couple of DVD's away but if I get too many requests than I'll have to ask you folks to get ur own blank DVD and I'll burn and give it to you.

Bancho,  I check my PM but no msg there.


----------



## Bancho (Feb 19, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> I don't mind giving a couple of DVD's away but if I get too many requests than I'll have to ask you folks to get ur own blank DVD and I'll burn and give it to you.
> 
> Bancho,  I check my PM but no msg there.


 sorry sent to wrong person i think i will send again. i have friend in borivili can i give 3 dvd's from hiim for centos, Knopixx and sabayon.


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2007)

^^ sure no problem


----------



## nach p (Feb 27, 2007)

I want suse and Sabayon.
PM sent


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 4, 2007)

i m from mumbai i have rhel4 update 3
suse 10.2
fedora 6
windows vista
Apple Mac os X 10.2 for intek x86
can any body give me Mandriva 2007 Ferr BSD and Sabayon ?


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Mar 7, 2007)

city: Bangalore
Distro needed: Sabayon

I've heard a lot about this distro, I would like to try it out. Anyone in blore having it, please give me a copy. I'll give a blank dvd. Thanks


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Mar 9, 2007)

can any1 send *sabayon* to me pls


----------



## abhasbajpai (Mar 10, 2007)

city: Kanpur/lucknow
Distro : centos 4.4 (even single server cd will do)
Media : (cd or dvd)
cant download due to pathatic connection


----------



## hellknight (Mar 10, 2007)

I want Ubuntu 7.04, new GNOME environment, really look at those screenshots on the ubuntu site


----------



## saurabhgoogle (Mar 13, 2007)

hello all, i have spare suse 10.2 ,slackware latest and mandriva 2007 dvd.i want to exchange it with anything goog  u hav related to linux like e-books ,lecture notes of learning linux ,projects related to linux etc....anyone interested can send me a mail at s.ahujaji@gmail.com
my location-chandigarh


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2007)

ok guys you can buy linux CD/CDV just for Rs. 80 from this site: *omair2084.org/get_linux-unix.html
I purchased CentOS 4.4 DVD. if anyone want i can give. but i think its reasonable to buy from this site because you will pay almost same price if you get the CD/DVD from this forum members.


----------



## Durga Charan Tudu (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: The Distro Request Thread (KNOPPIX 5.1.1 DVD)*

Hi everybody!

DO ANYONE OF YOU LOVE "KNOPPIX" ????????????????
IF YES -> GRAB A COPY OF 'LINUX FOR YOU' MAG OF FEBRUARY 2007 FROM YOUR LOCAL BOOKSELLER. IT HAS A "KNOPPIX 5.1.1" DVD OF "4GB" AND A "DREAM LINUX" CD BASED ON DEBIAN & MORPHIX WITH LOTS OF SOFTWARES YOU EVER WANTED AND BOTH DVD & CD ARE BOOTABLE TOO..........


----------



## rishitells (Mar 17, 2007)

*Thanks very much

 City:- Kota(rajasthan)   [324005]
 Distro :-  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
 Media:- CD

 Hope i will get soon*


----------



## krates (Mar 22, 2007)

City : Kanpur
Distro : Red Hat, Mandrake Move, Basilisk, Ubuntu 6.06
media : cd or dvd

Thnx in advance


----------



## Binay 007 (Mar 27, 2007)

i need linux suse 10.1 cd sets urgently
place --Jharsuguda,orissa


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 27, 2007)

CITY : Bangalore
Distro : FC6 DVD (i386)

thanks in advance... 
(P.S. : i cudnt get my hands on PC World dec 06 edition, and cant download dem..!! all i need is a FC6 DVD...  )


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 27, 2007)

I've downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 beta. if anyone interested PM me..


----------



## supportreq (Mar 27, 2007)

i want sauver.. it is made by an indian....
very good small OS..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 6, 2007)

can any body got redhat 5 ???


----------



## hellknight (Apr 6, 2007)

I really need Ubuntu 7.04 CD or DVD, new GNOME environment like SLED, will surely love it


----------



## redhidus (Apr 7, 2007)

City : visakhapatnam(andrapradesh)
Distro :Fedora Core 6 (preferable 32bit os) or sabayon latest version
Media : dvd or cd's(complete 5 cd's)


----------



## abey87 (Apr 11, 2007)

City : Bhubaneswar
Distro : Knoppix STD
           Xubuntu 7.10
           Edubuntu 7.10
Media : (cd or dvd)


----------



## desai_amogh (May 30, 2007)

thanks a zillion in advance 

city: pune
distro: ubuntu 7.04
media: cd

i ordered it on shipit.ubuntu.com many times since last 4 months.. never got it..


----------



## cynosure (May 31, 2007)

City: Ghaziabad
Distro: Opensuse 10.2 x64 DVD
I will give a blank DVD.


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2007)

^^ Yup i have it and im very close to ghaziabad.. PM me if you want it from me


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 21, 2007)

city   : delhi
distro : ubuntu 7.04 alternate desktop CD ,x86 
media : cd 

i have the ubuntu 7.04 live cd but i want the alternate desktop cd which uses

a text-based installer. i cant download cos of 400 mbs limit

have recived the CD from Kalpik THANKS A LOT KALPIK will repp. u .


----------



## kalpik (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ I have that too.. But i wont be able to courier it.. Pick it up from my place or my office (noida)


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 21, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ I have that too.. But i wont be able to courier it.. Pick it up from my place or my office (noida)



where do u live buddy ? my bro lives in ghaziadad . plz PM me ur residence 

location and ur office location with ur contact no . so that i can catch u 

plz plz


----------



## Garbage (Jun 23, 2007)

CITY : Ahmednagar (near Pune)
DISTRO : SuSE 10.2

plz....as early as possible !!!


----------



## Akshay (Jul 5, 2007)

City: Pune
Distro: Linux Mint - Main Edition Cassandra 3.0
Media: CD/DVD

Will give a blank DVD/CD


----------



## viivaakash (Jul 11, 2007)

City: Amravati [Maharastra]
Distro: Knoppix 5.0.1 or Later
Media: CD or DVD


----------



## viivaakash (Jul 13, 2007)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> i'm having some old and new Linux distros...if anyone want (Delhi only)
> reply back !!
> *mandirva2006 (cd's) (send )
> ubuntu 6.06 (cd), 5.10(cd)
> ...




Need Knoppix
Call me @ 9970853377


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 29, 2007)

City :mumbai
Distro:fedora-6 , Red hat(Enterprise) or suse 10.. 
Media: guys i want these in a CDs please if you have then reply or PM me.

I have Ubuntu 7.04 Live cd And Alternate CD If any one from mumbai want it then PM me and Get ready with cd. 
i also have ubuntu 5.10 for 64,mac and x86.


----------



## aneek (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi pepple,
    I wanna make ny own Distro......Right now I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and I have the Digit July Edition but I cannot feagure out how to make the distro of my own.......I have posted this in the Software section also ,then I came to know that this is the right area to write...............


                          Plz Help ME ON THIS.....................


----------



## praka123 (Aug 1, 2007)

^Linux From Scratch or Debian from Scratch -google for this.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 1, 2007)

aneek said:
			
		

> Hi pepple,
> I wanna make ny own Distro......Right now I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and I have the Digit July Edition but I cannot feagure out how to make the distro of my own.......I have posted this in the Software section also ,then I came to know that this is the right area to write...............
> 
> 
> Plz Help ME ON THIS.....................


but why your our distro???


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey....

I want *Debian 4.0 all 3 DVDs*.

City :- Sangli. Maharashtra.

Will pay for the DVDs and Courier.

Aditya


----------



## champ_rock (Aug 14, 2007)

Distro: Fedora 7
Location : Delhi

Can pick from any place in delhi. will pay DVD cost


----------



## red_hat (Aug 21, 2007)

City :Mumbai/Kandivli

Distro :RHEL 2

Media:Cd/Dvd I can provide

*Even if anyone found links for this distro ,I can download it.

Thnx in advance.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2007)

try CENTOS 5 if u want RHEL 5 clone.but for a desktop user Fedora 7(RH latest) is the best.
*fedoraproject.org 
*ubuntu.com


----------



## red_hat (Aug 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> try CENTOS 5 if u want RHEL 5 clone.but for a desktop user Fedora 7(RH latest) is the best.
> *fedoraproject.org
> *ubuntu.com



I know tht RHEL /CentOS 5has been released.
But I want only RHEL 2


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 31, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> City: Pune
> Distro: Linux Mint - Main Edition Cassandra 3.0
> Media: CD/DVD
> 
> Will give a blank DVD/CD


 
i have it on a cd, im in Yerwada,pune. i have pm'ed u my phone no


----------



## Akshay (Sep 1, 2007)

@desai amogh

Thnx a lot dude.. Got my CD frm Srikanth - srikanth.13.1@gmail.com for Rs.60 incl. courier charges... Received d CD within a week of ordering. 

He has almost all distros of Linux. I dont remembr link to his webpage. But u can mail n request ur distro...


----------



## DDIF (Oct 14, 2007)

City: Nawanshahr/Punjab
Distro: Mint 3.1 Celena Full Gnome[Not Light]
Media: CD

No BB so don't tell to download.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 15, 2007)

City : Ahmednagar (near Pune) Maharashtra
Distro : OpenSuSE 10.3 & Ubuntu 7.10 (will be release soon)
Media : DVD


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2007)

Location: Mangalore
I have Open SuSE 10.3 (both i386 and x86_64) DVDs and Ubuntu 7.10 (both i386 and x86_64) CDs


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 26, 2007)

Location: Chinchwad - Pune
Distro needed: Debian 4.0 "ETCH" RC1. [If Sid or Lenny is available then it fine too ]
Media: DVD
My system is Dual Core AMD 64 X2 4400.
Ready to pay for the Media as well as corier charges 

Thank you in advance


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

^if u got BB(broad band),try using debian minimal cd and upgrade to lenny using only needed packages.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Location: Chinchwad - Pune
> Distro needed: Debian 4.0 "ETCH" RC1. [If Sid or Lenny is available then it fine too ]
> Media: DVD
> My system is Dual Core AMD 64 X2 4400.
> ...


you need 32bit version or 64bit version??



			
				ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> City: Nawanshahr/Punjab
> Distro: Mint 3.1 Celena Full Gnome[Not Light]
> Media: CD
> 
> No BB so don't tell to download.


I can send it to you provided that you pay all the Courier charges+media costs

PM if interested


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 27, 2007)

64 Bit mate.

I got AMD64 X2 4400+ Dual Core Cpu

AMD64 RC01 3 DVD Set is what I am looking for 

Also it must include the SMP Kernel or it wont work with Dual Core


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Fedora 8 please will get released after 13 days


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

City: ELURU (near vijayawada) ANDHRa pradesh.
distro needed: Linux VIXTA ,FC 8 ,SUSE 10.3
and any LINUX which requires less conntivity to NET (better DVD's )
FOR :all my FRND circle and Sum of MY juiours .Want to change life 
  ready to pay all charges


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

azzu,y dont u contact Vijayawada Linux user group for distros if any


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

i dont know any user group here but when i asked some net cafe people they told red hat will cost 5oo for me 
making fool's and destroying the linux community


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 27, 2007)

I got 

Debian 4.0 ETCH 3 DVDs [32 Bit I386]

Fedora 7 64 Bit DVD.

Open SUSE 10.2 DVD

If someone from Pune area needs it PM me anytime


----------



## sanbarta (Nov 13, 2007)

City: Calcutta
Distro: Fedora core 7 or 8 x86
Media:- cd or dvd


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 30, 2007)

*City:* Mumbai.
*Distro:* Gutsy Gibbon.
*Medium:* CD/DVD.
Thanks!!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

if ur asking for Ubuntu gutsy DVD,then Digit Mag December issue bundles it 

and Ubuntu DVDs are for two types: Ubuntu-i386 and Ubuntu-amd64 DVDs .Digit may be bundling Ubuntu-i386


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

Location: Mangalore
I have cds of
Linuxmint 4.0
Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) i386 and amd64


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2007)

Can any one Send me  Debian 4 DVD  My Address
Edited : Address Removed


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

^shashwath dont post ur address here ! I suggest u install Debian testing via "netinstall CD".dont go for debian etch.personal experiance.u will get bored by its vanilla looks esp Gnome-2.14 on Etch,while Lenny got Gnome/kde latest


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 12, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^shashwath dont post ur address here ! I suggest u install Debian testing via "netinstall CD".dont go for debian etch.personal experiance.u will get bored by its vanilla looks esp Gnome-2.14 on Etch,while Lenny got Gnome/kde latest


or just get ubuntu. lenny and sid are nowhere as stable and rock solid as etch, so there is no point getting them when ubuntu is there. unless you are a develper. post back to tell what you want. I can help you.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 12, 2007)

I already got Ubuntu wanted something new based on Debian  SO thought abt Debian itself  Well any1 got Etch ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

^Debian Sid(unstable) ~ubuntu Hardy and Debian Lenny(testing)~ ubuntu Gutsy  
Hope this solves the confusion.
BTW,Lenny is very stable more than gutsy too!and Debian Sid means new packages and it is  a lil unstable.as u may need to force installation and overwrite options as the .deb packages packed prolly may be buggy.

I use Lenny+sid using apt-pinning,which i recommend to only Debian freaks!
also the daily download of 12mb+ and in some bad days it will be upto 100+MBs esp Open office upgrades! so choose urself.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> I already got Ubuntu wanted something new based on Debian  SO thought abt Debian itself  Well any1 got Etch ?


Location? I can give it to you... BTW, Xandros and Freespire are also debian based. If you want, I can give all ISOs in one DVD.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 19, 2007)

I want ubuntu 7.10 Alternate Desktop Cd if some one have If plz Pm me . I live in Delhi


----------



## chandru_skc (Dec 23, 2007)

city:- Tumkur
Distrocoslinux
Media:-cd or DVD


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 29, 2007)

I have
Distro: CentOS 5.1 DVD for i386
City: Mangalore


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 19, 2008)

i m from thane (mumbai)
i want opensuse 10.3 dvd 
i currently have ubuntu 7.10 dvd fedora 8 pcbsd 1.4 (vista + sp1 rc ) (fifa07)


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 26, 2008)

I m very thankful to CadCrazy *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=17851
Who has taken pain and Couriered me Ubunut 7.10 Alternate Cd 3 times 
I was not able to recive the Cd 2 times coz of wrong address due to some communication error 
But finally i received the Cd's 
I wish I would be able to give him the money involved  
Thanks CadCrazy once again and Digit Fourm and its members also  
Regards 
Saurabh kakkar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2008)

Update: The Ones in brown Text are recomended installs, either they have functionality of other OSes here or because the others are old now, or because they are DVD editions with lots of packages that include other OSes within them(Ubuntu DVD has kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, etc within it)

Active List(Which I have now, are active in market)​ 
*Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon - i386 DVD(desktop and OEM functions)

*This is the latest and best till date Ubuntu Distribution
The Best OS for your PC. Period.
This is the recomended OS if you want a full featured Gnome/KDE/Xfce desktop.
This has Ubuntu Studio functionality
This has Kubuntu dunctionality
This has Edubuntu functionlality
This has Gobuntu functionality
This has Xubuntu functionality

*Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn **i386 Desktop CD(live)*

Older, still good for PCs with 256 mb ram*
*awsome for older PCs
I use it comfortably with 256 MB ram and P4 2.66GHz

* Xubuntu Gutsy Gibbon - Latest - i386 Desktop CD
(live)*

The Best OS for Older PCs
With even 128 MB RAM, works fast.
Good replacement for Windows on a less than or equal to 256 mb ram PC
Also recomended for Power Users who want blazing fast Functionality

*nUbuntu 7.04 - Live CD*

 An Ubuntu Distro based on the 7.04 release
a speciality OS, has no extras like office suite
Designed for Security use
 
*Linux MiNT 4.0 Daryna - Live 32 bit CD*

An Ubuntu 7.10 Based OS
Runs Gnome Desktop Environment
Comes with all codecs preinstalled along with java, flash, etc
Out of box support for many features
Different theme from ubuntu, which looks pretty neat.
Has Compiz Fusion for extreme special effects
Ment for Linux n00bs and experts alike
A Decent choice for an OS

*Mandriva One Spring 2007 - Live CD - Older version now*

the most attractive OS of its time(no more now)
Has a glowing attractive theme
Nice effects on window opening, right clicking, etc.
Lots of wobbling windows, automatic window rearrangement on screen.
Runs KDE
Best for Mandriva Linux Fans

*Mandriva One Spring 2008 - Live CD - Latest*

The latest and best mandriva release that is free.
This Has Enough Eye-Candy for all your needs.
This boots into KDE by default
Uses a Package system thats a wrapper to RPMs

*PCLinuxOS 2007 - Standard Live CD

*This is a mandriva based distro that looks quite promising.
Its starting to gain more and more prominence.
This is the latest stable release available today.
Uses KDE By Default.*

Knoppix 5.1.1 2007-01-04 - Latest Live KDE CD Standard edition

*This was the most popular live distro ever.
This needs an i486 processor(minimum) to run.
32 mb ram for text mode, 86 mb for graphical KDE, 128 mb to run KDE apps.
You can also install this distro.
This is the latest release from Knopper.
This has text mode and KDE.
This CD Makes an excellent recovary CD.
A Must have for Linux users.
*

Fedora 7 DVD*

Sorry guys, but Fedora 8 is out.
This is now a white elephant due to ver 8's new features
Ment to be run on Workstations. So ram, etc won't be a problem
Ubuntu/SuSE recomended for Desktops

*Fedora 8 DVD
*
 This is another must have distro.
It has several cool new features.
Wallpaper changes by time of the day!
This is ment for audiophiles, because it has PulseAudio
An Elegent OS that can suit everyone's need - Fedora!
*
Freespire 1 - Live CD
* 
Based on ubuntu and linspire
good for windows migrators
looks like windows
has KDE
Warning: Linspire, Inc Signed a deal with M$ alienating Freespire from GPL v3 and the OSS Community
 
*Dyne:Bolic  1.1 - Live CD*

This is a multimedia based OS. Good For those who do lots of audio/video editing and similar juggling
*
**
Vector Linux 5.1 SOHO Live Disc*

Good for those in small offices with light 384 mb ram systems.
Blazing fast.

 * SuSE 10.3 DVD*

 Novell's Latest Release
Now Gnome is the default desktop
Has Both Gnome and KDE to use
packs lots of apps
Eye candy there too
Good for Wannabe Linux Users migrating from Windows$.
Warning: Novell Signed deal with M$ hence alienating SuSE from GPL v3 & the OSS comunity
 *
Slax Kill Bill Edition*

based on slackware
live CD
has wine
*
Damn Small Linux - latest*

50 mb distro
good for pendrives, etc
live
light weight

*Floppix - Latest two Floppy Release

*This is a Live Floppy Distro.
It needs two Floppies to install.
This has only text mode.
This comes with lots of essential linux apps.
A must try with your floppies.*

Tom's Root Boot - Latest Floppy
*
"The most GNU/Linux on 1 floppy disk."
The qoute says it all.
Another Floppy Must try.
*
Puppy Linux*

Another one similar to DSL
 this one has a build project.
 You can test your disto compiling capabilities with this one.

* Feather Linux*

Another USB thumb drive based distro like puppy and DSL.
Weighs only a feather
Based on Knoppix
Can be used for system recovary

* NimbleX*

 The most popular pendrive OS
Versatile and feature expandable
Runs KDE and has quality apps.
Real Classy, this one.

* MCN Live Toronto*

Another Live USB Distro
Based on Mandriva Linux
This too comes with some stuff that pleases the eyes
 *
Open SuSE 10.2 Live*

Older version
For PCs with min 512 mb ram
not recomended for anyone
Warning: Novell Singned a deal with M$ alienating SuSE from GPL v3 and the OSS community

===============================================================

 OLD DISTROS:
*
Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger* - no longer supported - in museums, history texts, etc
*
Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger* - no longer supported - in museums, history texts, etc


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 4, 2008)

Id appreciate if someone downloads the Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron AMD64 DVD version for me when the stable comes out will pay for Courier and Media charges


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^well,I can do that!give me a PM when the relase comes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, I am not sure if I can post this here(its non linux), but I also got the
* Solaris 10 DVD*
So if any of you guys want it, feel free to ask me.​


----------



## DDIF (Feb 19, 2008)

Please can anyone download Xubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake for me! And can send to me in Punjab!
I'll pay for Media and Postage expense.
Or I can exchange 
Linux Mint 4 Daryna
Ubuntu 7.10
Kubuntu 7.10
Dyne Boalic 1.1
DSL.
Please PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^
Here:
*www.zyxware.com/requestcd


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have Ubuntu8.04 alpha 4, if anyone is interested..


----------



## DDIF (Feb 20, 2008)

@praka123
Do they really send? By the way I've requested two CDs, lets see when it will arrive!
I'm also in urgent need of slackware 11.0, very urgent...
Anyone with help?


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 21, 2008)

City : Bangalore
Distro : Ubuntu latest version


----------



## DDIF (Mar 15, 2008)

Big Thanks to *Mehulved* for sending me the ZenWalk cd.
I will be more than happy if I can ever help you buddy.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 15, 2008)

latino_ansari said:


> City : Bangalore
> Distro : Ubuntu latest version



If you can wait till april 2nd, then I can give you the 7.10 

right now i'm busy and my hardware has crashed


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking for Debian  . 64 Bit version of course . Ive heard it is unstable but I think I might be able to manage . I check zyxware and ti seems they dont have it in their request for CD/DVD list. 

Prakash do you have the above?


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 9, 2008)

I have 

1)Archlinux-x86_64-2007.08-2.core
2)LinuxMint-4.0
3)ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64
4)ubuntu-7.10-desktop-x86

feel free to ask me.....


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Looking for Debian  . 64 Bit version of course . Ive heard it is unstable but I think I might be able to manage . I check zyxware and ti seems they dont have it in their request for CD/DVD list.
> 
> Prakash do you have the above?


Debian Lenny(testing)?use it!but..it is coming in 4-5 DVDs I think 
ILUG Kochi,few got dvds.you can try at their meeting place,a broadband cafe @broadway,opp to alappat super shoppe.
BTW,u can order from Ernakulam for cheap rates:
*www.rainbowcomputech.com/

Else,I will download for you  oh yeah!amd64 Lenny?PM me if u want.
a better Idea is to take ur CPU to a highspeed BB cafe in ur town and install Debian Sid using network install method


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2008)

> Debian Lenny(testing)?use it!but..it is coming in 4-5 DVDs I think
> ILUG Kochi,few got dvds.you can try at their meeting place,a broadband cafe @broadway,opp to alappat super shoppe.
> BTW,u can order from Ernakulam for cheap rates:
> *www.rainbowcomputech.com/



Lol I live 100 + kms away from Erknakulam . But if you don't have don't download it I think I might check with Zyxware also. 



> Else,I will download for you  oh yeah!amd64 Lenny?PM me if u want.


If you dont have don't download. I will check first and then PM you if I cant find it .


----------



## Renny (Apr 12, 2008)

Distro needed - Sabayon Linux(Latest stabile release 3.4f ?)

City - Bangalore.


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 12, 2008)

DIstro Needed.. Mandriva 2008.1 Spring Edition // City Chandigarh


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 13, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> DIstro Needed.. Mandriva 2008.1 Spring Edition // City Chandigarh


I can send via speed post.
but media & shipping cost would be borne by you.
Pm if interested.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## raval_manoj (Apr 16, 2008)

Need:
---------
(1) Mandriva One Spring 2008 - Live CD - Latest
(2) PCLinuxOS 2007 - Standard Live CD
(3) Knoppix 5.1.1 2007-01-04 - Latest Live KDE CD Standard edition
(4) Freespire 1 - Live CD
(5) Dyne:Bolic 1.1 - Live CD

Mangrol. Dist: Junagadh (Gujarat)


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 16, 2008)

I have already downloaded





> PCLinuxOS 2007 - Standard Live CD
> (3) Knoppix 5.1.1 2007-01-04 - Latest Live KDE CD Standard edition



download rest also, can ship it to you.

Pm if interested


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 25, 2008)

I have downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 aka Hardy Haron. If anyone want it PM me.


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2008)

*For dialup and offline guys/gals with Ubuntu Hardy  :

**Ubuntu Repository on DVDs available at Zyxware



			The full set of Ubuntu Repository DVDs (set of 5 DVDs) is now available. You can request for your copy of the Ubuntu Repositories through our RequestCD program. The ubuntu repository DVDs contain the complete set of packages under the main, universe, multiverse and restricted repositories in Ubuntu. Please note that we will mail out the DVDs only within India.
		
Click to expand...

It includes the codecs and other blobs too 
*www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/03/05/ubuntu-repository-on-dvds-available-at-zyxware-order-it-now

Try!if you are on slow net connection *


----------



## PcEnthu (May 16, 2008)

^^ Is it completely free like the Ubuntu ShipIt program or does it include media/postage/other costs


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

^well,that I am not sure.you are welcome to their site.read there


----------



## Cool G5 (May 16, 2008)

PcEnthu said:


> ^^ Is it completely free like the Ubuntu ShipIt program or does it include media/postage/other costs



Not Free.
Read


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> *For dialup and offline guys/gals with Ubuntu Hardy  :
> 
> **Ubuntu Repository on DVDs available at Zyxware
> It includes the codecs and other blobs too
> ...


I do not have a slow net connection but limited net connection.
I will try it for sure, I don't mind paying.

(EDIT):
They do not accept any of my E-Mail address.
(ERROR: Enter a valid E-Mail Address)


----------



## sganesh (May 30, 2008)

Need: 
1.KDE 4 live CD
2.Fedora 9
3.gOS Rocket edition


----------



## abhinandh (May 30, 2008)

sganesh said:


> Need:
> 1.KDE 4 live CD
> 2.Fedora 9
> 3.gOS Rocket edition


i have fedora 9 cd(kde4 version)
so your 1 and 2 choices are covered.pm me if you want it.(location also)

just downloaded archlive which is a live cd based on arch.i liked it.its very fast and runs on xfce and has good software.
and i experienced zero lag while using it.very responsive(not the case with other live cd's)


----------



## nach (Jun 15, 2008)

I want latest stable release of Debian dvds/cds
I live in Mumbai.

Edit: Now I have


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 21, 2008)

Available:
OpenSuSE 11.0
Architecture 32-bit
Install/One DVD
*en.opensuse.org
Location: Mangalore, Karnataka


----------



## sganesh (Jun 21, 2008)

i need opensuse11 and gOS rocket,i live in chennai!!


----------



## arupch (Jun 23, 2008)

Anybody in Kolkata with OpenSuse 11 DVD?


----------



## jinsujais (Jun 23, 2008)

OpenSuse 11.0

I am in Haripad, Alappuzha, Kerala.
Anybody have opensuse 11 DVD, please reply


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 25, 2008)

City: Thane/Mumbai
Distro: Ubuntu or OpenSUSE
Media: DVD
Purpose: Server

You can courier me or we can meet at some place in Thane, Mumbai(Central and harbour line, Dadar area).

Willing to pay.

Also, I am a intech broadband customer(Nitesh Patil). So just in case anybody happens to be on the same LAN network


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 28, 2008)

@Rohan: Why don't you try Scientific Linux oe CentOS if you want server ? They are easy to use light weight server distros. The former might particularly intrest you


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 23, 2008)

City: Trivandrum, Kerala.

Distro Needed: 1. Mandriva Linux
                     2. openSUSE
                     3. Fedora
                     4. Ubuntu Linux
                     5. Xandros Desktop OS


 I would like both 32 bit and 64 bit please. Please PM me if u can send it to me.Ill pay for it ofcourse. the discs and shipping.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 31, 2008)

I have desktop CD ISOs *(i386 and amd64)* of:

Ubuntu 8.10
Kubuntu 8.10
Xubuntu 8.10

Location: Mangalore, Karnataka


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2009)

arupch said:


> Anybody in Kolkata with OpenSuse 11 DVD?


Hi Bengali babu  I have openSUSE 11 KDE 4.1 Live CD and currently downloading openSUSE 11.1 DVD.
Which one do you want, pm me your address and i will courier you the CD as wll as the DVD.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

Place: New Delhi
Requirement: FreeBSD 7.1 DVD

But I am not sure how will I pay? Paypal never works with my Credit Card.


----------



## chesss (May 12, 2009)

PCBSD 7.1 DVD 
Download page 

anyone?


----------



## spironox (Aug 23, 2009)

hi 

Place: Gujarat
Requirement: Open Suse-11.1 DVD (i586)

anyone ??


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 24, 2009)

City:- Visakhapatnam

Distro Needed:-  Suse 11.1


----------



## testsubjectalpha (Feb 6, 2010)

Place: New Delhi
Required: CentOS 5.3

Thanks!


----------



## pratik_narain (Feb 11, 2010)

Need *Linux Mint 8*.
If anyone has it. Plz pm me. I can send cd via courier if required.


----------

